# 3 Impulse buys at the garden center yesterday.



## Ruth n Jersey (May 14, 2016)

I decided to go to the garden center to get a few of the standard annuals that I always have luck with and then I spied two I haven't tried before. I have perennial Vinca growing as a ground cover that does well but I never saw it as an annual. Pretty,large white flowers, they say needs full sun. Then I saw the polka Dot Plant. Had to try that in pink and also white. Good for my part sun pots. Then moved on to the veggie department. I have my tomatoes already started from seed but came across one I had to have. An heirloom variety called Marion. The reason for wanting this one is because Marion is my Maiden name. Researched it online after purchasing, which is backwards, I know. Found it to be a Southern variety,with high yield and disease resistant. More acid then northern varieties. We will see.


----------



## Redd (May 15, 2016)

I'm like a kid in a candy store when I hit the garden centre. I thought I had picked up all I needed on Wednesday but returned Friday for just one more thing that turned out to be three more things. It's their fault for bringing in more new stock.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 15, 2016)

Redd said:


> I'm like a kid in a candy store when I hit the garden centre. I thought I had picked up all I needed on Wednesday but returned Friday for just one more thing that turned out to be three more things. It's their fault for bringing in more new stock.



Ditto.  I was there the other day and couldn't find two plants that I wanted, so I bought others.  But....I'll be back for the some red annual sea grass and some Celosia plants.  Then have to find a place to put them.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 15, 2016)

What I hate about these garden centers is that they put there plants out way to early. I know why they do it, people get spring fever and can't wait to buy. That means I have to buy early to get any kind of selection and try to nurse them along until it is safe to plant. Here in New Jersey it really is way to early to plant tomatoes.I bought the one in the photo because I knew that if I waited I wouldn't get that variety. Today I spent an hour covering my annuals because they say frost in some areas. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## tortiecat (May 16, 2016)

It is far too early to do any planting here; we have frost warnings for to-night!
I only have a small balcony on the sunny side of the building so it can get hot.
I will get some portulaca  which likes the sun, some geraniums, and several
herbs.  I am thinking of trying a tomato plant but don't know how ii will do
in the heat without any shade and it tends to be windy up here on the 5th floor.
Whatever_  get it wont be until the last week of the month, as I need my daughter
to go the nursery with me and to help me plant._


----------



## fureverywhere (May 16, 2016)

Pretty plants you've got there! I know what you mean about running wild in the garden department I had run out of empty pots and space more or less. But I just had to try the Hula Berry for something new. A huge pot and another bag of dirt later and I found a place for them. I keep a loose leaf journal of plants every year, then I can remember the hardy ones.


----------

